# Hi Friends!



## LaVieBoheme (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey y'all! How are you?

Fast and Fun Facts:

- Name: Caty or Cay or whatever you please. Feel free to call me LaVieBoheme if you'd like.
- Age: 21
- I like RENT so here's a warning. 
- Other things I like are: Doctor Who, Sherlock, and Wicked
- Live in the US

I'm not sure what all I need to say in these things so feel free to ask me stuff!


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey there LVB - and welcome to WF. Hope you dig it.

What kind of writing are you into? Who are your favorite authors?

See you around - happy you're here.


----------



## LaVieBoheme (Mar 29, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Hey there LVB - and welcome to WF. Hope you dig it.
> 
> What kind of writing are you into? Who are your favorite authors?
> 
> See you around - happy you're here.


Hello!

Honestly I like writing, don't judge me, fanfiction. I know that sounds really weird but I love it and plus I can write how I want things.
I don't really have a favorite author, I read whatever sounds good.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Cay, after ten posts you can post your work for feedback and for others to enjoy. Looking forward to that, Welcome to WF !


----------



## aj47 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm not dissing fanfic, my daughter writes it.


----------



## LaVieBoheme (Mar 30, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Hey Cay, after ten posts you can post your work for feedback and for others to enjoy. Looking forward to that, Welcome to WF !


Thanks and hello!



astroannie said:


> I'm not dissing fanfic, my daughter writes it.


I need to get myself in gear and write SOMETHING and this point.
And hello!


----------



## LaVieBoheme (Mar 30, 2014)

(sorry to double post)

Also why can I not get a profile pic and update my info? Do I have to be at a certain level?


----------



## Pandora (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello again Cay, good question, I remember one I had as well. New members will find that there are some restrictions relating to user profiles, signatures and avatars, messaging and posting new topics; these restrictions are temporary and are lifted once ten (10) valid posts have been made. Also it may take a couple days to be fully functioning. Hope this helps. Also in The Writers Lounge is a very helpful thread, Ask a Mentor by J Anfinson, some frequently asked questions. Enjoy!


----------



## LaVieBoheme (Mar 31, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Hello again Cay, good question, I remember one I had as well. New members will find that there are some restrictions relating to user profiles, signatures and avatars, messaging and posting new topics; these restrictions are temporary and are lifted once ten (10) valid posts have been made. Also it may take a couple days to be fully functioning. Hope this helps. Also in The Writers Lounge is a very helpful thread, Ask a Mentor by J Anfinson, some frequently asked questions. Enjoy!


I thought so but I wanted to know for sure! Thanks!


----------



## aj47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello,  I don't write fanfic because I have too much other stuff to do.  And there's no one else's universe that I like well enough to want to move characters around in it.  That's a personal choice.  

In some ways, fanfic is easier because the world building has been done for you, but it's also restrictive for the same reason.  Also, if the owner of the universe decides they don't like you, they can sue you.

Anyway, good luck to you.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 2, 2014)

Welcome, welcome!  I wrote a couple fan fics for The Legend of Zelda.  I see right away we have several things in common. I am excited to see your work!


----------

